# L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten



## Gast_0002 (11. November 2011)

*L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

*UPDATE: Mögliche Lösungen, die schon funktioniert haben:*

Ich hab hier noch ein neuer Tipp und fasse mal zusammen:

Non-Steam Version:
1. Die DVD's zuerst auf eine Festplatte kopieren, damit es während der Installation keinen "Disc Wechsel" braucht. (hat beim Patch Abbruch geholfen.)
2. Keine Leerschläge im Installationspfad (per default sind da aber welche, also rausnehmen.)
3. Wenn das Spiel startet, der patch geladen wird, aber sich dieser nicht "in-game" installieren lässt. Game im Taskmanager abschiessen, den LA Noir Ordner nach .patch dateien durchsuchen und diese löschen. Den Patch aus dem SocialClub Verzeichnis selber starten (und beten).
4. Social Club von Hand deinstallieren und manuel die Version 1.05 installieren. Danach manuel patchen.

Steam Version:
1. MSCONFIG -> UAC ausschalten.
2. Steam als Administrator Starten.
3. .Net Framework unter -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Funktionen deinstallieren. Dann ein kleiner Neustart und bei Steam den Spiele Cache überprüfen lassen. Danach auf Spielen klicken und .net Framework 3.5 wird richtig installiert.
4. Systemsteuerung -> Benutzerkonten -> Benutzerkontensteuerung ein- oder ausschalten -> deaktivieren -> Neustart.

Unbekannt:
1. Gleich nach hochfahren des Rechners auf die LANoir.exe klicke

@Jensi. Die Ladenversion ist Stand-Alone. K.A. ob man den Key bei Steam benutzen kann.

DANKE AN ALLE UND VIEL GLÜCK DEN UNGLÜCKLICHEN!

Ursprüngliche OP:
Hallo Leute, hat jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich?

Das Spiel startet einfach nicht. Ich habe bereits alles mehrmals installiert, von dot net bis directx. Da passiert einfach nichts wenn ich auf Spiel starten drücke.
Angeblich sollte der Social Club starten und einen Patch herunterladen...(Die installationsanweisungen sich noch stranger als bei GTA4 ) und es gehhhht nicht! Danke fürs DejaVue Rockstar!

Window XP SP3
Q6600@3Ghz
8 GB Ram
Radeon 6870 inkl. Catalyst 11.9


----------



## Gast_0002 (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Zieht euch den rein. Auf ein mal startet das Game, lädt einen Patch und crashed dann beim Patchen. Manuelles Pachen führt ebenfalls zum Crash. Keine Lösung auf der Support Seite von RS. DAs war das letze mal das ich Game von denen zum Release kaufe, das allerletzte mal!


----------



## FridoDasBrot (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hab des gleiche Problem. Installation gescheiert. Noch mal gescheitert. Ging immer noch nich!!! Beim dritten mal hat es endlich geklappt. Doch jetz startet der Social Club nich!!!!! 
Das kann doch nicht deren ernst sein oder?? Rockstar sagt UAC deaktivieren. Hat nix gebracht. Ich drücke auf Spiel Starten und es passiert nichts!!! 
Tut mir leid RS aber das is das letze Spiel was ich von euch legal gekauft habe!!!!


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Versucht mal, das Spiel in einen Pfad ohne Leerzeichen zu kopieren, statt "X:/L.A. Noir" z.b. "X:/LANOAHRRR", wobei alles vorherige natürlich auch kein Leerzeichen haben darf.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Domme89 (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Bei mir gehts auch nicht. Startet überhaupt nicht. Habs über Steam.


----------



## FridoDasBrot (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*



Domme89 schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auch nicht. Startet überhaupt nicht. Habs über Steam.


 Schon des mit der UAC probiert? is laut rockstar die lösung.. bei mir is des problem das gar nix läuft!! angeblich liegts an .net framework 4! aber ich krieg 3.5 nicht installiert -.- Windows und Rockstar Fail!!!


----------



## -Duke- (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

hi, ich hab das selbe Problem. Das Spiel lässt sich normal von der DVD  installieren, doch wenn ich dann auf "Spiel starten" klicke, kommt die  "Programm funtioniert nicht mehr"-Meldung. Zur Registrierung bzw. Update komm ich erst garnicht. Hab´s mit und ohne Adminrechte  versucht, mit und ohne Leerzeichen im Pfad, schon öfters neu installiert. Keine Chance. 

Bei der Fehlermeldung kommt folgendes:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    LANoire.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    2382.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    00000000
  Fehlermodulname:    mzvkbd3.dll_unloaded



Mein System:
NVidia gts 250 - 1GB
Intel i5 750, 4 x 2,67 GHz
Win 7/64
8 Gb Ram DDR3

lg Duke


----------



## FridoDasBrot (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*



-Duke- schrieb:


> hi, ich hab das selbe Problem. Das Spiel lässt sich normal von der DVD  installieren, doch wenn ich dann auf "Spiel starten" klicke, kommt die  "Programm funtioniert nicht mehr"-Meldung. Zur Registrierung bzw. Update komm ich erst garnicht. Hab´s mit und ohne Adminrechte  versucht, mit und ohne Leerzeichen im Pfad, schon öfters neu installiert. Keine Chance.
> 
> Bei der Fehlermeldung kommt folgendes:
> 
> ...


 
Du warst doch grad bei spieletipps oder nich? 
Hab dasselbe Problem. Ich denke es liegt an .netFramework.. wenn jemand wüsste wir man downgradet wärs gut, um das als fehlerquelle auszuschließen!!


----------



## -Duke- (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

jup, das war ich 

jetzt hab ich´s mal zum Patch geschafft. gleich nach hochfahren des Rechners auf die LANoir.exe klicken. Hat sich aber dann beim Patch aufgehängt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hat jemand meinen Tipp ausprobiert?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ohropack (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Leute, das Problem mit .net Framework habe ich gelöst.
Ihr müsst .net Framework unter -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Funktionen deinstallieren.
Dann ein kleiner Neustart und bei Steam den Spiele Cache überprüfen lassen.
Danach auf Spielen klicken und .net Framework 3.5 wird richtig installiert.

Allerdings startet das Spiel bei mir trotzdem nicht... weiter Forschen.


----------



## Ohropack (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

So Spiel erfolgreich gestartet und fleißig am zocken.

Nachdem .net Framework nicht das einzige Problem war hilft folgendes:
-> Systemsteuerung -> Benutzerkonten -> Benutzerkontensteuerung ein- oder ausschalten -> deaktivieren -> Neustart.

-> Steam als Administrator starten und zocken.


----------



## Domme89 (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Also bei mir hat es nun geklappt, dass ich Steam als Administrator gestartet habe. Hat funktioniert und echt abwechslungsreiches Game mal


----------



## phsss (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

hey,

also ich hab dasselbe problem allerdings nicht mit steam sondern original dvds!

leider hat es bei mir bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt!

hat noch einer eine idee?

danke im Vorraus


----------



## TBF_Avenger (11. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Das Problem tritt bei beiden Versionen auf? Also Steam und DVD?
Bei mir läuft das Spiel iwie problemlos, es wollte nur nach dem Patchen bis nach einem Neustart von Windows nicht mehr starten.


----------



## -Duke- (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

hab´s jetzt auch geschafft 
mit Autoruns ( AutoRuns for Windows) hab ich die Fehler-DLL (ohne "_unloaded") Datei rausgesucht, welche in der Fehlermeldung (Fehlermodulname) bei mir immer gezeigt wurde. Das dürfte eine Kasperskydatei gewesen sein, Kaspersky deinstalliert, und plötzlich gehts. Genauer wird´s hier LA Noire Diskussions und Hilfethread - Seite 4 - myGully.com beschrieben. 
lg


----------



## Icebär (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

hi,
ich habe folgendes problem mit LA NOIR. bei mir geht das game insoweit bis zu einem bestimmten punkt. der erste patch läuft wunderbar das game geht bis zu dem punkt an dem der 2. patch folgt da kommt bei mir der fehlercode2382 LAN LAUNCHER EXE could not be installed Binärer Fehler......UAC habe ich deaktiviert. nichts gebracht. habe das game auch schon 3 x neu installiert....firewall aus anti viren programm aus....NOTHING.
nun habe ich beim support ein ticket offen.....mal sehen.....ich werde mal fac3l3ss RAT befolgen....evtl bringt das was... ich halte euch auf dem laufenden. RS lässt sich da leider wie immer lumpen

MFG Icebär


----------



## Icebär (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

so, habe net framework 4 auch deinstalliert...das game startet zwar nun doch das problem mit dem LANLAUNCHER.EXE 2382 habe ich immer noch. und es hängt sich auf wenn die große neon schrift kommt LA NOIR. da kann ich dann stunden warten.


----------



## FridoDasBrot (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ich kann nich mal Framework 4 deinstallieren :O
Ich glaub ich setz win7 mal wieder drauf -.-


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

La Noahrr ist ein Schei_port -.-
Einmal läuft es bei vielen nicht, und bei mir ruckelt es stärker als GTA IV, Crysis o.a. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Icebär (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

@ Frido gehe unter Systemsteuerung---Programme und Funktionen---dann wählst du aus der Liste einfach net Framework und Deinstallierst es  braucht dein OS nicht neu aufsetzen.....vom support noch keine Antwort....hat jemand das selbe Prob...LANLAUNCHER.EXE 2382 Binärer Fehler installation fehlgeschlagen???. DIe MEldung kommt nach dem 1. großen Patch incl. Neustart


Thx Icebär


----------



## Icebär (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

So, ich habe das Problem gelöst fac3l3ss hatte recht.......Ich habe Net Frame deinstalliert(Systemsteuerung-Programme u Funktionen) die UAC Ausgeschalten (Benutzerkontensteuerung) habe dann das Spiel erneut Installiert ohne leerzeichen!!!!!
Also bsp Standart sieht so aus C:\Programm files x86\Rock Star Games\ L.A. Noir....(unter Win7 &4 bit) ich habe alle Leerzeichen entfernt bsp X:\Games\L.A.Noir......
und siehe da es funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*



Icebär schrieb:


> (...)


 Dann weg von dem Forum, und genieße das Spiel! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Toroges (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

ich habe das problem das mein char wie wild in ein auto einsteigt und wieder aussteigt usw, ich komme so nicht mal über den anfang hinaus lol


----------



## Icebär (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ach ja Danke fac3l3ss für den Tipp


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*



Icebär schrieb:


> Ach ja Danke fac3l3ss für den Tipp


 Gerne 
Bei mir ging es erst auch nicht, und da habe ich mich echt schei_e geärgert!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Toroges (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

ok weis auch nicht wo das problem ist, mein char ist nur am rumrennen ich kann ihn nicht steuern nichts, hat noch wer das problem?


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Na denn werde ich auch mal mein Leid klagen:

Gestern installiert, Patch geht nicht. Was tut man? Richtig: den deutschen Support von Rockstar beehren. Die freundliche Antwort kam auf Englisch, leider hätten sie momentan keinen deutschsprachigen Mitarbeiter, wenn ich meine Frage noch mal auf Englisch stellen würde ... na, mal sehen, wann die Antwort kommt.
Heute reinstalliert, Installationsfile als Admin gestartet, der Patch klappt. Leider hängt das game jetzt beim Splashscreen, die Prozesse schalten sich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ab. Morgen werde ich mal versuchen, ob es an .net liegt (habe natürlich Version 4), aber eigentlich soll Version 4 abwärtskompatibel sein.
Hat jemand schon eine Lösung für das Problem?

Schönen Abend!


----------



## phsss (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

ich krieg langsam echt zuviel es funktioniert immernoch nicht!

hab alles probiert, 100 de-/installiert , uac ausgeschaltet, .net 3.5 , .net 4 , ohne .net neu installiert, ohne Leerzeichen, antivir ausgeschaltet etc...

es hilft nichts!!!!

noch jemand nen geheim tiP


----------



## Ohropack (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

@  *phsss* 

Versuche Steam oder die .exe mal als Admin zu starten.

Rechtsklick und dann "als Administrator ausführen" anklicken.

Vielleicht klappt es so.


----------



## phsss (12. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

danke für den tip aber das war das erste was ich ausprobiert hatte, leider erfolglos


----------



## viki25pl (13. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

morgen jungs ich habe genau die selben probleme wie ihr alle,hab alles probiert wie hier bei euch beschrieben und es funktioniert,das spiel starten endlich leider komme ich nur bis zu synchronisation und das wars,ich weis nicht was ich tun soll hab eine steam version kann mir bitte jemand helfen danke im voraus


----------



## viki25pl (13. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

eine wichtige nachricht an alle einfach alte version von social club instalieren spiel starten dann kommt error warnung spiel beenden neue version von cd instalieren spielen


----------



## Gast_0002 (13. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Bei läuft es inzwischen auf Windows 7. Kein Leerschlag im Pfad ist schon mal ganz wichtig. WARUM TESTET DAS ROCKSTAR NICHT?!

LIEBES HIRN MERKE DIR:
KAUFE NIE, NIEMALS MEHR IN DIESEM LEBEN EIN ROCKSTAR GAME ZUM RELEASE DATUM, DANKE! GTA 5 - ICH WARTE.


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (13. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Aaaalso, ich habe auf Anraten von Rockstar das Spiel installiert und  gestartet mit ausgeschalteter AV-Software (ich hasse es, die AV eine  Stunde auszulassen...). Hat natürlich nichts gebracht, Spiel hing weiter  beim Splashscreen. Aus reiner Verzweiflung habe ich dann aus dem  Spielverzeichnis den Social Club 1.0.5 manuell noch mal installiert, und  jetzt läuft es. Zwar mit Rucklern en masse, aber daran kann man  zumindest arbeiten. Ich muß cushycrux recht geben: bis gestern war GTA V  ein Kandidat fürs Vorbestellen, aber so... wahrscheinlich kommt es,  wenn überhaupt, sechs Monate nach den Konsolen raus, installiert nach  dem zweiten und läuft flüssig nach dem fünften patch und weiteren zwei  Monaten. Geduld muß der Mensch haben.


----------



## jensi251 (13. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

BEi mir läuft es zum Glück ohne Probleme. HAt direkt beim ersten Versuch geklappt mit der Retail Version.
ISt echt ein klasse Spiel.


----------



## Ohropack (13. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hm... also bei Steam isses egal obs mit Leerstelle oder ohne ist.

Das einzige was ich noch gemacht habe, ist DirectX und meinen Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert.

Und bei mir läuft es flüssig.


Edit: Und noch was... Beim ersten starten Synchronisiert das Spiel ziemlich lange. Solang sich die zwei Pfeile noch drehen, rödeln lassen.
Bei mir waren es ca. 10-15 Minuten.


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (15. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Jut, falls noch jemand reinschaut: das Ruckelproblem habe ich mit der Kommandozeilenoption -str (unten im Optionenfenster des Launchers eingeben) gelöst bekommen. Jetzt läufts richtig schick. Ich hoffe, GTA V kostet uns alle weniger Nerven...


----------



## jensi251 (15. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Braucht man für LA noire am PC eigentlich Steam oder ist das wie bei GTA IV??
Also wenn ich das im Laden kaufe, kann ich den Key dann bei Steam eintippen?


----------



## izzl (22. November 2011)

*Lösung? AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten // iz3D stört*

Ich hatte alles ausprobiert... L.A. Noire mit und ohne Benutzersteuerung UAC, Steam mit und ohne Administratorenrechte. Machmal ging es dann plötzlich. Und, oh Wunder, dieselben Probleme mit Battlefield 3. Alle anderen aktuellen Spiele liefen. Startete LA Noire alle zig Versuche mal lief es auch stabil.

Mein *Störenfried war der 3D-Stereo-Treiber von iz3d*. Eigentlich ein tolle Sache, hakt zur Zeit aber, zumindest bei mir.

Einfach deinstalliert und alles läuft jetzt. Der Treiber hat sich bei mir selbst mit Java und Minecraft verhaspelt. Da lief auch nichts mehr.

Und zumindest habe ich weder bei LA Noire noch zu Battlefield bisher in einem Forum den Hinweis auf den o.g. Treiber gelesen.


----------



## jensi251 (22. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Braucht man für LA noire am PC eigentlich Steam oder ist das wie bei GTA IV??
> Also wenn ich das im Laden kaufe, kann ich den Key dann bei Steam eintippen?


 Kann da jemand mal was zu sagen bitte.


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ich hab hier noch ein neuer Tipp und fasse mal zusammen:

Non-Steam Version:
1. Die DVD's zuerst auf eine Festplatte kopieren, damit es während der Installation keinen "Disc Wechsel" braucht. (hat beim Patch Abbruch geholfen.)
2. Keine Leerschläge im Installationspfad (per default sind da aber welche, also rausnehmen.)
3. Wenn das Spiel startet, der patch geladen wird, aber sich dieser nicht "in-game" installieren lässt. Game im Taskmanager abschiessen, den LA Noir Ordner nach .patch dateien durchsuchen und diese löschen. Den Patch aus dem SocialClub Verzeichnis selber starten (und beten).
4. Social Club von Hand deinstallieren und manuel die Version 1.05 installieren. Danach manuel patchen.

Steam Version:
1. MSCONFIG -> UAC ausschalten.
2. Steam als Administrator Starten.
3. .Net Framework unter -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Funktionen deinstallieren. Dann ein kleiner Neustart und bei Steam den Spiele Cache überprüfen lassen. Danach auf Spielen klicken und .net Framework 3.5 wird richtig installiert.
4. Systemsteuerung -> Benutzerkonten -> Benutzerkontensteuerung ein- oder ausschalten -> deaktivieren -> Neustart.

Unbekannt:
1. Gleich nach hochfahren des Rechners auf die LANoir.exe klicke
2. Systemsteuerung -> Benutzerkonten -> Benutzerkontensteuerung ein- oder ausschalten -> deaktivieren -> Neustart.

@Jensi. Die Ladenversion ist Stand-Alone. K.A. ob man den Key bei Steam benutzen kann.


----------



## jensi251 (23. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ok, danke.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ich habe mir vorhin L.A. Noire auf Steam gekauft und es lässt sich nicht starten.

Ich habe alles ausprobiert was vorgeschlagen wurde (Admin, UAC aus, Ordner verschieben,.Net Framework neu installieren, GPU-Treiber ist aktuell) aber nichts hat geholfen.

Ich habe ja irgendwie die Vermutung, dass es an Windows 8 liegt, aber ich habe momentan keinen Nerv für eine OS Neuinstallation.

(Das ist schon das 2. Rockstar Spiel, das nur Probleme macht. Alles >=GTA IV ist anscheinend für nichts zu gebrauchen  - Auch Konsolenports wollen gelernt sein)


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Auf Windows 8 Alpha 0.5?  - Wahnsinnig?


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hat bisher gut funktioniert 

Irgendwo hat auch jemand im Internet geschrieben, dass es ohne Probleme bei ihm funktioniert hat. Also liegt es vielleicht doch nicht an Win 8 sondern an etwas anderem...

Ich downloade das Spiel jetzt einfach mal neu.


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Naja nur die Konstelation ist einfach 

Alpha OS und nicht funktionierende Rockstar Installationsroutinen. Naja, wer Spass an sowas hat. Viel Glück!


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. November 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ich habe den RGSC mal neu installiert und jetzt kommt immerhin eine aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung. L. A. Noire vermisst die socialclub.dll und ich soll doch bitte den Social Club neu installieren.

Installiere ich dann noch einmal die von Steam gelieferte RGSC Version drüber oder überprüfe nochmal den Game Cache, drehe ich mich einmal im Kreis und habe wieder das selbe Problem.

Ich habe auch mal nen Crack draufgezogen, aber L. A. Noire crasht auch mit Crack, es liegt also nicht am DRM. Langsam ist das zum verzweifeln.


----------



## Gast_0002 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ich verlasse PCGHW und wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten und viel Spass beim LA Noire Zocken! Vielleicht taucht die Seite ja wieder mal aus dem Dümmlichkeits Stadium auf, dann komm ich zurück. Cushycrux alias "Gast".


----------



## defcon888 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Die Lösung:

Hi an alle verzweifelten. Nachdem ich nach 10 std. endlich das Spiel zum laufen gebracht habe, hoffe ich ein paar usern das ersparen zu können.
Also für alle die bis zur Neon schrift " LA Noire" kommen und dann das problem haben das Social Network keine Internet verbindung herstellen können, sollten ihre einstellungen im Internet Explorer überprüfen (egal ob als standart Browser ausgewählt oder nicht, Social Network kommuniziert über den Explorer). Startet den Internet Explorer und wählt oben rechts in der Ecke Extras (oder drückt ALT + X), wählt dann die option Internetoptionen, => dann oben bei den Registerkarten verbindungen auswählen. Unten rechts erscheint die Option Lan einstellungen. Diese anklicken und im folgendem Fenster alle Hacken abwählen (Automatische suche, automatisches Konfigurationsskript, Proxiserver für lan einstellungen...). Dann die einstellungen speichern evtl. neustart (ich glaube nicht nötig aber bestimmt nie falsch nach änderungen). Dann wie gewohnt Spiel starten und es sollte dann Automatisch eine Verbindung hergestellt werden, Ihr müsst dann noch euren Key für die registrierung eingeben, das Spiel updatet sich und muss dann neu gestartet werden (nach abschluss und aufforderung OK klicken das Spiel (sollte) sich selbst neu starten). Viel Spass.

P.S.: bei allen bei denen das Spiel vorher probleme macht La Noire deinstallieren neuen Spielpfad wählen wichtig keine lehrzeichen z.b.: wenn ihr vorher den standart Pfad hattet wählt nun ein anderes verzeichniss (D:Games\Lanoire) wichtig ist das LA Noire zusammen geschriben ist (groß und kleinschreibung egal) 
Aber dazu wurde ja schon genug geschrieben.

Ich hoffe das dies auch euer problem löst. Gebt das weiter weil ich hab diese Lösung noch in keinem Forum gefunden.

Gruß defcon888

P.P.S.: sollte bei beiden versionen (Steam, und nicht Steam) funktionieren außerdem bei wem Steam nicht mehr auf die Server zugreifen kann, Dass Problem ist damit auch erledigt.


----------



## Arathas (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hilfe, hab mir das Spiel "legal" über amazon bestellt, also DVD Version.
Nach der Installation des Spieles hab ich folgendes Problem:

Direkt nach dem Starten kommt ein große Fenster mit:

Schwerer Fehler:

SC1: Fehlende dll. Bitte Social Club erneut installieren. (info: socialclub.dll)

Problem ist nur, ich find nirgends den social club zum installieren......auch für mich war es das letzte mal das ich mir ein Spiel legal von denen gekauft habe.


----------



## Slink (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

hej, ich habe mir LA Noire im geschäft gekauft, und kanns nicht spielen habe mehrer vorschläge aus foren ausprobiert. habe keine steam version, wenn ich es starte kommt kurz nen schwarzer bildschirm und dan wieder zurück auf den desktop, komm noch nicht mal dazu einen code einzu geben. systemanfoderungen werden locker erfüllt, hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## JohnPonny (19. September 2012)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hallo Leute.
Ich hab mich extra hier angmeldet um hoffentlich Hilfe zu erhalten denn ich bin am verzweifeln mit diesem spiel!
Ich habe es mir gestern im MM gekauft, hbe also somit keine Steam-Version.
Hab also dann die beiden DVDs nacheinander eingelegt und bin den Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm gefolgt. Alles schön und gut.
Als ich dann den Launcher geöffnet habe und auf Spiel starten geklickt habe kam ich bis zu dieser L.A. Noire- ich nenns mal Leuchtreklame...
Im Anschluss wird mir jedesmal angezeigt das meine Lizenz fehlerhaft sei. 
Ich habe aber noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit meine Serial irgendwo einzugeben geschweige denn diesen Patch herunterzuladen von dem alle erzählen.

"Fehlerhafte Lizenz" steht groß oben drüber
"Lizenzinformationen konnten nicht gelesen werden. Bitte das Spiel neu installieren und dieses Produkt erneut aktivieren" steht dann klein unten drunter.
Ich kann aber gar nichts aktivieren!!!!!!! ^^ 
Den Social Club der anscheinend mit installiert wird kann ich direkt mit der .exe aus dem entsprechenden Ordner auch nicht öffnen.
ich dreh durch!! 

Bitte um eure Hilfe und danke schon mal im Voraus!

MFG


----------



## omega™ (20. September 2012)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hm, kannst du den Social Club auch nicht als Admin ausführen?
Mir würde jetzt spontan einfallen, dass du den Social Club deinstallierst und die Registry Einträge nur vom Social Club entfernst und dann den SC neu installierst.
Ansonsten würde ich mich mal an den Support von Rockstar Games wenden, aber vorher würde ich noch einmal alles deinstallieren, also das Spiel + den SC + die Registry Einträge von beiden löschen.


----------



## LivingDeadGirl89 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hallo Leute,

auch wenn der Thread schon was älter ist, wollte ich jetzt nicht extra einen neuen für mein Problem eröffnen.
Ich hab mir gestern L.A. Noire gekauft, und hab es installiert, das hat soweit auch ganz gut funktioniert und ich konnte das Spiel über den Launcher starten.
Weiter als bis zu der gelben Schrift in Großbuchstaben ganz am Anfang komme ich aber nicht, danach lande ich nämlich direkt wieder auf dem Desktop mit dem Hinweis, dass L.A. Noire nicht mehr funktioniert, und dass das Programm Aufgrund eines Fehlers nicht richtig ausgeführt wird. 
Bevor ich so weit kam, hatte ich noch das Problem, dass mein Betriebssystem nicht kompatibel war, das konnte ich aber mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus beheben. Allerdings funktioniert das Spiel weder mit einem der Kompatibilitätsmodi noch  wenn ich es als Administrator ausführe.
Ich hab natürlich direkt Google angeworfen und bin u.a. hier gelandet, habe alle Tipps ausprobiert die hier aufgeführt werden angewandt, aber es hat leider nichts genützt. 

Meine PC-Daten (die ich aber als Ursache ausschließe, andere Spiele laufen auf High-Grafik flüssig, aber vllt. sieht man ja trotzdem was, das fehlen könnte.)

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/20/2013, 08:27:36
       Machine name: -Wayne-
   Operating System: Windows 8 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_gdr.121119-1606)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
       System Model: p6-2346eg
               BIOS: 8.09
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3350P CPU @ 3.10GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.1GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8146MB RAM
          Page File: 2216MB used, 7144MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.02.9200.16384 64bit Unicode



Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 560
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
        Device Type: Full Device
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4050 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 978 MB
      Shared Memory: 3071 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Monitor Model: S22B300
         Monitor Id: SAM08AB
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.1070 (English)
     Driver Version: 9.18.13.1070
        DDI Version: 11
     Feature Levels: 11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.2
Graphics Preemption: DMA
 Compute Preemption: DMA
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 12/3/2012 16:47:14, 18045968 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5141-11CF-9E67-0D201CC2C435}

Ich ärgere mich grad ziemlich darüber -.- und bin froh, dass ich es mir nicht zum Release gekauft hab, auch wenn das Spiel bei Kaufland mittlerweile von 29,99 auf 7,99 Euro runtergesetzt war, wofür man ursprünglich über 50 Euro wollte.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man noch versuchen könnte? Umtauschen ist nämlich nicht.

EDIT : Den Social Club zu neu zu installieren hat auch nichts gebracht :/ nun bin ich raus, was weitere Lösungsansätze betrifft.

Viele Grüße,
und Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2013)

Könnte an Windows 8 liegen. Irgendwo im Hinterkopf meine ich mich zu erinnern dass das Spiel bei einer entsprechenden Liste rot eingefärbt war.


----------



## flasha (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Ich hatte bis vor 3 Tagen das selbe Problem, allerdings unter Windows 7. Die Neuinstalltion von dem .Net Framework 4 hat das Problem nun gelöst. Ich weiss leider nicht ob es dir eventuell auch helfen würde. Try it?


----------



## LivingDeadGirl89 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: L.A. Noire lässt sich nicht starten*

Hi, 
Danke für die Antworten,

also ich habe das gerade mal probiert, folgendes steht dann in einem Info-Fenster :



> Details
> 
> Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 ist bereits Teil dieses Betriebssystems. Sie müssen die Redistributable-Version von .NET Framework 4.5 nicht installieren.



Und nun?

:/ Ich hab jetzt mit CC-Cleaner mein System bereinigt und werde das Spiel gleich noch mal installieren...denke aber nicht dass das was bringt, und ich mir wohl Windows 7 wieder einrichten muss -.- alles andere geht, nur das nicht.


----------



## flasha (23. Januar 2013)

Hast du das Spiel schon gepatcht?


http://www.gameswelt.de/l.a.-noire/patches/patch-v2617,172562

Angeblich sollte es damit mit Windows 8 klappen.


----------

